# the processing of your application has not been straightforward



## crazyjpr

Hi I got mail for daughters
Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.

I am worried now,any idea what to do now ?


----------



## skyf

The HO are under a lot of pressure at present with the volume of applications. This is a standard letter which is really saying they are not meeting target times.
Afraid your application, as are many others, taking longer too process because of numbers applying.


----------



## crazyjpr

skyf said:


> The HO are under a lot of pressure at present with the volume of applications. This is a standard letter which is really saying they are not meeting target times.
> Afraid your application, as are many others, taking longer too process because of numbers applying.



Thanks a lot replying ,your mail really relief me.I was wondering even i have submitted all documents for my daughters still not visa processed.
as you said its due to high volume. My application was priority visa


----------



## Joppa

It would be a lot more honest for Home Office to come clean and simply admit they cannot cope with the volume of applications and are unable to meet published targets, instead of saying application isn't straightforward and causing applicant unnecessary worry.


----------



## z5e

Joppa said:


> It would be a lot more honest for Home Office to come clean and simply admit they cannot cope with the volume of applications and are unable to meet published targets, instead of saying application isn't straightforward and causing applicant unnecessary worry.


Agreed, even a generic email to applicants like...

"Dear applicant, we are currently experiencing a higher than normal volume of applications, due to this service targets may be affected, apologied for any inconvenience"

The lack of coms is quite pathetic really, can you imagine a private business operating the same way... they would go bankrupt... its a shame we have no choice - oh well


----------



## Joppa

I suppose UK is still better than US immigration, where application to join spouse etc can take 8-12 months on average. True, the US fees are a lot lower. Australian applications also take a long time, and fees are higher than UK, but you tend to pay one set of fees that cover subsequent applications up to permanent residency.


----------



## crazyjpr

Joppa said:


> It would be a lot more honest for Home Office to come clean and simply admit they cannot cope with the volume of applications and are unable to meet published targets, instead of saying application isn't straightforward and causing applicant unnecessary worry.


got sms and email from UK VFS -
The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GXXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 8/16/2017

This means visa issued ?


----------



## j4v3d

Joppa said:


> It would be a lot more honest for Home Office to come clean and simply admit they cannot cope with the volume of applications and are unable to meet published targets, instead of saying application isn't straightforward and causing applicant unnecessary worry.


Home Office being straight up honest with people? I don't think that will ever happen. 



crazyjpr said:


> got sms and email from UK VFS -
> The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GXXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 8/16/2017
> 
> This means visa issued ?


Nope, it looks like they have received your application.


----------



## crazyjpr

j4v3d said:


> Home Office being straight up honest with people? I don't think that will ever happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it looks like they have received your application.


sorry my bad,did`nt paste full excerpts

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - GXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 8/16/2017
If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.


----------



## T5advice

Hi Crazyjpr,

Can you please share your timeline as when you have received this not straight forward email?
I got one today and I am extremely stressed because of it.


----------



## AmyA

We received the not straightforward email back in February. 
We applied on 24th January and are still awaiting a decision


----------



## crazyjpr

T5advice said:


> Hi Crazyjpr,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline as when you have received this not straight forward email?
> I got one today and I am extremely stressed because of it.


Hi I have done biometric on 31 july with priority visa so after 15 days when sla complets ,this mail came as auto reply. will update you further


----------



## crazyjpr

Joppa said:


> It would be a lot more honest for Home Office to come clean and simply admit they cannot cope with the volume of applications and are unable to meet published targets, instead of saying application isn't straightforward and causing applicant unnecessary worry.


Hi I got visa today but surprisingly my wife and daughters passport not came.

any idea. we have applied together in priority visa .For them i received mail for not straightforward case. pls suggest


----------



## Joppa

This often happens, as they are strictly speaking three separate applications. You just have to wait.


----------



## crazyjpr

Joppa said:


> This often happens, as they are strictly speaking three separate applications. You just have to wait.


Thanks for reply,any idea Joppa how much time it will take.
I planning to travel this weekend and my family will travel once visa arrived .

My family travelled earlier also so not sure why they delaying this time.,all documents has submitted.
please advice


----------



## Joppa

No idea. Any normal timeframe has truly gone out of the window in the current surge in applications.


----------



## crazyjpr

crazyjpr said:


> Hi I have done biometric on 31 july with priority visa so after 15 days when sla complets ,this mail came as auto reply. will update you further


I got visa for my family today.


----------



## crazyjpr

crazyjpr said:


> Thanks for reply,any idea Joppa how much time it will take.
> I planning to travel this weekend and my family will travel once visa arrived .
> 
> My family travelled earlier also so not sure why they delaying this time.,all documents has submitted.
> please advice



I got all visa today  only problem i have work permit for 2 years but they gave 1 year in BRP letter.any advise thanks


----------



## j4v3d

Congratulations.


----------



## Ashusingh

My husband has got uk short term study visa. Presently he is studying there. I wish to go there so I have applied for visitor visa for myself and my two kids. But today I have received below mail :-

Thank you for your UK visa application which has been received and is under consideration: 

Non-settlement within 15 working days
Priority Visas within 5 working days
Settlement within 60 working days. 

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we may not be able to make a decision on your application within our customer service targets. We will continue to progress your application and make a decision as soon as possible. Please note that fees paid are non-refundable.

We will notify you via e-mail once your application has been decided and despatched.

Please do not attend the visa application centre until you have been asked to do so.

This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. UK Visas and Immigration contact details can be found at www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk

Yours sincerely
UK Visas and Immigration
South and South East Asia Region


PLEASE NOTE: This is an automated message - do not respond to this email address as incoming mail is not answered. If you need to reply telephone the office dealing with your application, quoting your reference number ## VAF No. ##.

This email is intended for the addressee(s) only. All messages sent and received by the Foreign & Commonwealth Office may be monitored in line with relevant UK legislation 
available at https://www.gov.uk/government/organ...h-office/about/personal-information-charteruk 



Last year my visa got refused. Since I’m a house maker and last time I didn’t show my income. i wanted to ask has anyone got visa approved after receiving such an email? i didnt get any reference no either.. though i thought my case was pretty straight forward as this time my husband is there and also I have shown my funds and bank balance. but now i am worried. how long will they take now? any idea?? Does this mail mean that this time also it won’t get the visa. Though I have submitted all the relevant documents. Can someone please help me out.


----------



## Crawford

No-one can help you out. Your application will take as long as it takes.

The fact you have had one refusal, your husband is in the UK on study visa and you are travelling with your children means that your application is going to get additional scrutiny.

Unless you could prove very strong ties to your home country, the likelyhood of being refused again is high.


----------



## rakesh3

How many days it takes to get visa decision after that "Straightforward" msg ??


----------



## bolistic

*bolistic*

does message mean visa was refused.


Thank you for your visa/entry clearance application which has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days and settlement applications within 60 working days (unless you have opted for a Priority Visa service).

We are unable to resolve your application within these customer service targets, as the processing of your application has not been straightforward. Please be assured that we will continue to progress your application to enable a decision to be made as soon as possible. 

Please do not attend the application centre until you have been contacted by the VAC


----------



## Saravana91

did you receive any update on this?



crazyjpr said:


> Hi I got mail for daughters
> Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> I am worried now,any idea what to do now ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Saravana91 said:


> did you receive any update on this?


OP's profile indicates that it's been dormant since 2017 - as it is now late February 2021, it's safe to assume that OP has not been back in almost 4 years and is unlikely to be back any time soon, so no update(s) will be forthcoming.

However, if you read #17 and #18, it says that OP's family received their visas.


----------

